# Another Ruger recall



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wanted to let people know that Ruger is recalling some Ruger American 9mm pistols. Apparently the slide is wearing out and the frame is cracking. Information is attached. Be safe my friends.

https://ruger.com/safety/announcements.html


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

I wish Ruger's QC Dept. was the equal of it's stellar CS Dept.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now let us take a look. Defect shows up if it does at around 10,000 rounds. No other gun maker would even bother with it. Ruger never stops supporting what they sell Never. Really how many ever shoot 10,000 rounds in any hand gun. Most would be wore out long before that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Send Ruger a broke gun and they make it right, every time, no matter how old or who bought it. Make anything in the quantity that they do, and your gonna have some lemons.


You'll never find Ruger hiding an issue. Never. (Can't say the same about many other gun manufacturers).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ruger still honors and post recalls on weapons made before many were born. Notice how glock never mentions their recalls. Along with others.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Won't matter once the SHTF or will they still be fixing their weapons then??

However it is comforting to know my family can send it back to get fixed. If it lets me down at the most inopportune time.


----------

